# Hello from Delaware



## CallaLily (Jul 5, 2014)

Popping in to say hi. 

I have 4 female mice. Pet only, I don't have any plans to get into breeding. I joined with the hopes of learning more about their care.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome! Do your mice destruct things in the middle of the night? Mine seem too (the group of four)


----------



## gingerdragon (Nov 11, 2014)

I have one little guy who spent all night shredding some newspaper. He had a blast! My other boy likes to jump into his little water dish and track it around the rest of the cage. Little devils sometimes


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin!


----------

